# Haircuts



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

There are some lovely threads and pictures dotted around - but perhaps we could have another go at creating a thread with pics of our poos and their grooming experiences.... I think it is the worst thing apart after puppy biting - trying to get the look that you like for your dog!

So i'm suggesting pics of your pup after their first trim and then for those of us with dogs who are getting older the style that you have ended up with - and if you want to post grooming disasters  feel free.
Dot is a hairball- as a pup her coat was quite loose and wavy - but as she has got older it has definitely got much more curly. Her head tends to get really hairy really quickly and as her eyebrows are very heavy she can end up with vision issues! Also her ears are very heavy and bit too and I feel it is more comfortable for her if they are not too long and thick.
Pics from 6 month eyebrow trim and tidy, her first proper cut and the look I think I like best for her now - sporty and short


----------



## lisaj (Mar 29, 2013)

Ooooooooo I love Dots sporty haircut  
I've managed to keep Doris long so far, but at 10 months she's getting matts and requires a lot of combing and brushing, not to mention daily dunks in the bath at the moment to rinse off all the mud 
Can't wait to see all the pics on here so I can go to the groomer with a style I like instead of trying to describe it to her, and hopefully avoid a grooming disaster 
This pic is how she looks now, beautiful but high maintenance for sure and involves a LOT of being dried with the hair dryer! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

She looks gorgeously fluffy 
It just is such hard work when they are soaking wet, full of bits of bramble and disgustingly muddy to get them clean and dry again!
Dot didn't seem to mind being brushed out - but I was always after her with a comb, or a detangling spray or something, which can't really have been much fun for her!

Thank you for posting hopefully others are checking through their photo archives and will post soon.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I will attempt the many faces of Molly 

This is the first photo I was sent



and the dog I bought home - I think she looks like a sad basset hound here!



We then went for this look for a while



and we now go for this










I thin her ears now as they were just getting really heavy. In the summer I cut her coat a bit shorter and let her ears grow slightly longer. Winter I let her coat grow a little longer but trim her ears shorter in length as otherwise they are just always soaked when we go out. I have also taken her tail quite a lot shorter this winter.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

You can really see the difference that you have made in Molly... She looks such a frightened, anxious little dog in that second picture and and altogether a much more confident and pretty Molly in the last.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous pictures.. Love Dot in the last one, she has a beautiful face and it should be on show 

Little Molly! I love the look in the 3rd picture I have to say 

I've been so bad about uploading new pics recently. I will try to pic some out. Nina's had a few different, we've settled on a look now which is munchkin face, long ears and short on body and legs (helps with the felting). I trimmed up her ears a little today though as she really was become rapunzel 

Now my gorgeous Lola.. Well she always looks great because she's blessed with a face that requires no work! We keep her ears nice and short abd thinned out and her legs long and fluffy, with very short body. Although I do have to say, today I thinned out her legs quite a bit as she had developed a few nasty matts (seemed like overnight, she does this about twice per year) and she hates me working on her legs for long, so easier just to trim down. She still looks fab though and fluffy


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

This was taken after his first professional groom. Shortly after that we started doing him ourselves which is why he now mostly sports the Yeti look.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Pretty boy posing on petals


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

This is a brilliant thread. Thank you so much Marzi for starting it and everyone who has shared pics.

It comes at a very opportune moment for us as Miss Lilly is going for her first groom on Tuesday and I am totally freaked by it all. 

the pics are really helpful


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Lovely thread 

The Popster has had many different grooming results but I always prefer her about a week before she gets cut 

This was a pretty decent one From May but I now ask for scissors only on her face, I really don't like the shaved muzzle effect.


----------

